# My First Excuse to Like Phil Gaimon



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I haven't been much of a fan. I just think we are different types of people, but this has me tipping my hat in his direction. Well done Sir. 

Retired Gaimon goes to work toppling doping-tainted Strava KOMs | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

I like Phil. Have met him personally a few times and enjoyed his last book. However, I had the opposite reaction to the article you linked. While I agree that taking down Brandt-Sorensons KOM's is a noble cause, he seems to degrade the non-pro cyclist quite a few times in that article. Of course weekend warriors don't have the level of fitness that a world tour pro has. That seemed boastful and mean spirited to me, and he said it a few times in a few different ways. Beginning to think he may actually be an arsehole.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> I like Phil. Have met him personally a few times and enjoyed his last book. However, I had the opposite reaction to the article you linked. While I agree that taking down Brandt-Sorensons KOM's is a noble cause, he seems to degrade the non-pro cyclist quite a few times in that article. Of course weekend warriors don't have the level of fitness that a world tour pro has. That seemed boastful and mean spirited to me, and he said it a few times in a few different ways. Beginning to think he may actually be an arsehole.


I guess I just interpreted it differently. I think a lot of us delude ourselves into thinking we can ride with them, but the truth is that they are on a whole different level. It's like a group of guys that play pickup or league basketball at a high level thinking they can run with the worst NBA team. It's not going to turn out how they hoped even on their best day. I felt like he was just calling that what it is and not talking to the rest of us really. Maybe he was a bit harsh about it, but what he said was true in my opinion.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree with what you say, and work and live in an area with a small but decent amount of ex-pro's either visiting, or living. I do not delude myself into thinking I could ever match the fitness or ability of the pros. I had Ted King drop me on a local climb at three or four times my pace, while carrying on a conversation. I could never even reach the ranks of Cat2, let alone 1. I am just not fit enough. Does not stop me from trying to attain the highest level of fitness my schedule/body will allow. I guess what rubbed me the wrong way is that Sorenson was a pro cyclist at one point. So in that respect Phil taking his KOM's is awesome in light of his doping. But to refer to other amateur KOM holders as chumps, or guys that never accomplished anything is not warranted. If I can recognize that Phil is on a whole different level than me, he should be able to realize the same thing but in reverse. Strava enthusiasts are generally not trying to prove they are on the same level as pro's. 
I guess a lot of this might be sour grapes because I live in an area where current or former pro's hold most of the KOM's. Something a non-pro racer will ever be able to topple.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> I agree with what you say, and work and live in an area with a small but decent amount of ex-pro's either visiting, or living. I do not delude myself into thinking I could ever match the fitness or ability of the pros. I had Ted King drop me on a local climb at three or four times my pace, while carrying on a conversation. I could never even reach the ranks of Cat2, let alone 1. I am just not fit enough. Does not stop me from trying to attain the highest level of fitness my schedule/body will allow. I guess what rubbed me the wrong way is that Sorenson was a pro cyclist at one point. So in that respect Phil taking his KOM's is awesome in light of his doping. But to refer to other amateur KOM holders as chumps, or guys that never accomplished anything is not warranted. If I can recognize that Phil is on a whole different level than me, he should be able to realize the same thing but in reverse. Strava enthusiasts are generally not trying to prove they are on the same level as pro's.
> I guess a lot of this might be sour grapes because I live in an area where current or former pro's hold most of the KOM's. Something a non-pro racer will ever be able to topple.


I hear ya, but I don't think he was talking to guys like you. I guess I could be wrong though....


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

This is petty. It reminds me of a video where the makers were aggrieved that a visiting pro had taken a KOM so they sent a masked steroid abuser up the hill on a top-shelf BMC to reclaim it.

Let it go.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

mtrac said:


> This is petty. It reminds me of a video where the makers were aggrieved that a visiting pro had taken a KOM so they sent a masked steroid abuser up the hill on a top-shelf BMC to reclaim it.
> 
> Let it go.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and that seems like a rational way to look at it even if I disagree. What seems just as "petty/childish" though is to accuse someone of steroid use without any evidence to support the claim....


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

You're right, that was presumptuous of me. Probably doesn't put anything except bananas and soy milk in his Wheaties.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

mtrac said:


> You're right, that was presumptuous of me. Probably doesn't put anything except bananas and soy milk in his Wheaties.


This is the moment you should take your own advice and "let it go." This is also not evidence that the dude is a doper btw....


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I like Phil, I've met him in person too and he, so far, is the most down to earth pro that makes times for his fans.

I thought that this was really just a personal challenge of his. It gives him a reason to get on his bike and train.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

In my book, "real" pros don't chase strava trophies. I guess he never achieved self actualization through his cycling career, so he wants to make himself feel like a hero beating up on folks who produce fewer watts than himself. Would you ever see Andy Hampsten doing this?
Gaimon should spend more time on quality control with that crap Podium brand clothing he's huckstering (if they still exist).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Fignon's Barber said:


> In my book, "real" pros don't chase strava trophies. I guess he never achieved self actualization through his cycling career, so he wants to make himself feel like a hero beating up on folks who produce fewer watts than himself. Would you ever see Andy Hampsten doing this?
> Gaimon should spend more time on quality control with that crap Podium brand clothing he's huckstering (if they still exist).


For clarity's sake, if you read the full article, you will see that he is actually "chasing times" that were posted by another former pro.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Last time I checked, back when Andy retired Strava didn't exist.

This is a special case, as Brandt-Sorenson is a special kind of jerk. He was a doper, sold serious PEDs to other cyclists via a bogus, "Anemia Patient Group" website, got busted and banned, made a point of taking Strava KOMs with his drug-fueled fitness, and then bragged about his accomplishments on social media.

I'm not a fan or user of Strava, for various reasons, but what Phil is doing is fine by me. Given the direction the sport was going when Hampsten retired, I don't think Andy would have a problem with it either.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Fignon's Barber said:


> In my book, "real" pros don't chase strava trophies. I guess he never achieved self actualization through his cycling career, so he wants to make himself feel like a hero beating up on folks who produce fewer watts than himself. Would you ever see Andy Hampsten doing this?
> Gaimon should spend more time on quality control with that crap Podium brand clothing he's huckstering (if they still exist).


I concur with this. I respect the pro's when they blast through local segments during the TOC and are kind enough to not post it to Strava. it leaves something for us weekend warriors to aspire to. The times held by pro's are impossible to match. Such a different level of rider those guys are.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> For clarity's sake, if you read the full article, you will see that he is actually "chasing times" that were posted by another former pro.


yeah, read the article. If you want to start a fanboy thread on a public forum, don't be offended if people simply don't agree.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Alaska Mike said:


> Last time I checked, back when Andy retired Strava didn't exist.



I don't really understand the logic. He is retired and it does exist. And he does not boast about avenging the purity of cycling by crushing people on strava. Am I missing something?


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

Crushes all those pro and ex-pro dopers, while proclaiming his own cleanliness. Hmm... this sounds familiar... Is he a cancer survivor too?

While I wouldn't accuse him of anything since I don't know him, or even OF him; but I've seen enough to be more than a bit skeptical.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I still have a few KOM's in my area, admittedly I was doped to the gills on caffiene and nutella. 

I hope he never comes here.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Fignon's Barber said:


> I don't really understand the logic. He is retired and it does exist. And he does not boast about avenging the purity of cycling by crushing people on strava. Am I missing something?


Again, I am not a fan of Strava. I think it mostly brings out the worst in some people. I also recognize that it's the cycling social platform du jour.

After receiving a sizable ban from USAC, Mr. Brandt-Sorenson takes his USPS-level doping program and starts taking KOMs in that area, gaining followers who believe he is someone deserving of respect. Maybe they even want to emulate him.

Along comes Phil, a recently retired and reputedly clean pro with all of that fitness leaking out of his legs. Why not take down the clearly dope-fueled KOMs? Strava is not interested in doing it, even when presented with the evidence of Brandt-Sorenson's activities. Why not provide a little perspective? The fewer guys like Brandt-Sorenson that are admired and emulated, the better off we'll all be.

Phil was not the most successful pro out there. He did have some ability, though, and I believe he got his results cleanly. Will I be crushed if he's outed too? Nope, but there will be a few other riders looking to remove his soap tattoo with a cheese grater.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I think it's a stupid publicity stunt by Phil. Hey Phil, how about use your fitness to run a competitive marathon. Let's see how tough your fitness is when you're not on a bike, big boy.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

ghettocop said:


> That seemed boastful and mean spirited to me, and he said it a few times in a few different ways. Beginning to think he may actually be an arsehole.


Absolutely.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Alaska Mike said:


> *After receiving a sizable ban from USAC, Mr. Brandt-Sorenson takes his USPS-level doping program and starts taking KOMs in that area, gaining followers who believe he is someone deserving of respect.* Maybe they even want to emulate him.
> 
> Along comes Phil, a recently retired and reputedly clean pro with all of that fitness leaking out of his legs. Why not take down the clearly dope-fueled KOMs? Strava is not interested in doing it, even when presented with the evidence of Brandt-Sorenson's activities. Why not provide a little perspective? The fewer guys like Brandt-Sorenson that are admired and emulated, the better off we'll all be.


Thisis precisely what Tom Danielson has done, too (get busted, smash KOMs in protest) but Phil thinks his situation is "more complicated" or some other duplicitous bullshit so won't bother with him.

The "doping crusade" is a complete farce and showcases Phil as being an even bigger douche than he already is.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

pedalbiker said:


> Thisis precisely what Tom Danielson has done, too (get busted, smash KOMs in protest) but Phil thinks his situation is "more complicated" or some other duplicitous bullshit so won't bother with him.
> 
> The "doping crusade" is a complete farce and showcases Phil as being an even bigger douche than he already is.


hey man when you're a pro but not infamous enough to be a Lance, then your second option will be to smash local KOMs. And since Phil plans to be in the LA area and aspire to probably run a business and a fondo based in the LA/Socal area, then wouldn't it be nice to run a publicity stunt to get all the local bro's to start following you. It's more like, I gotta act quick to take down the KOMs and garner a following of the bros... before the drug, I mean fitness, wears off.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a little confused by the people here rushing to defend the KOMs of a wannabe Joe Papp (banned by USAC and has resulted in the banning of several others so far) against a retired pro rider who, as far as I know, has never been seriously accused of doping. I think every amateur doper of that magnitude needs to be publicly shamed as often as possible to deter others from following their path. They should not hold any records or other results. If Strava won't take them down, why not Phil?

Look, I have no skin in this game. I don't like or use Strava, will never move to SoCal, don't ride Gran Fondos... I do like cookies, though. That's about all Phil and I have in common. Never met the guy. His conflicted response on Tommy D? Not sure about that, and he's probably working on it himself at the moment. Probably a little to close to home.

I just think the ill will around here is a little misdirected.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Alaska Mike said:


> I just think the ill will around here is a little misdirected.


I don't think anyone is defending the doping *******s. It's more like not applauding a different *******. 

Gaimon has been/is a total dick to a lot of people. But even that can be looked past. But his "race clean" and "soap tattoo" tripe are completely at odds with his "well, TD is my buddy and I know he's a systematic lifer doper who would have gotten nowhere without doping, but I'll still stand by his side" rhetoric.

That is a far bigger issue than his self-proclaimed crusade of "making Strava clean again" stuff.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

*He's coming to a town near you (if you have the climbs)*

Philâ€™s Gaimonâ€™s 'Worst retirement ever' | VeloNews.com












> I’m proud to announce: “The Worst Retirement Ever.” My 2017 will have lots of pain and suffering, with none of the glory of posting up in front of a cheering crowd, or joking around on the bus with my teammates. Instead, I’ll be chasing hillclimb records, on climbs of your choice, with fully dorked-out race gear. I’ll collect as many as I can, but 10 missions will be filmed for my YouTube channel, which might help get that TV show picked up, or at the very least entertain some of you as I make an ass of myself.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I used to live in the Westlake area he mentions in the article. A few weeks ago I was checking out Strava climbs there in order to compare them to those in my new area. I never had a chance at any KOMs, but I might have ridden any one of the climbs there on a given Saturday.

Gaimin's name showed up in the KOM lists. He rode all the big climbs. In one day.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

JSR said:


> I used to live in the Westlake area he mentions in the article. A few weeks ago I was checking out Strava climbs there in order to compare them to those in my new area. I never had a chance at any KOMs, but I might have ridden any one of the climbs there on a given Saturday.
> 
> Gaimin's name showed up in the KOM lists. He rode all the big climbs. In one day.


I rode there after my recent trip. I absolutely suck as a climber, but I know some of those climbs are no joke for even some of the best.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I wasn't really a fan of his... then I got his book as a gift for Christmas as a gift ad gave it a read. It gave me a whole different understanding of him and his struggles as someone that is against doping in cycling. He lost several big races (and surely some shots at moving up the ladder to the world tour because of those races) to guys that were later found guilty of doping. Missing those chances probably meant that by the time he did work his way up to the world tour, he had sort of missed being at his peak. I don't think he takes himself too seriously and he's having fun cycling. I can't fault him for that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Fignon's Barber said:


> yeah, read the article. If you want to start a fanboy thread on a public forum, don't be offended if people simply don't agree.


For the record, I could care less if you disagree, just get the underlying facts right. To that point, if you read the beginning of the thread, you will see that I am not even a fan, let alone a "fanboy," whatever that means....


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

He's still at it, but now he has expanded his agenda and has a funky looking purpose-built Cannondale:

Ex-pro targets Strava KOMs with funky bike and world-class power - BikeRadar USA


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> He's still at it, but now he has expanded his agenda and has a funky looking purpose-built Cannondale:
> 
> Ex-pro targets Strava KOMs with funky bike and world-class power - BikeRadar USA


Lol, that's awesome.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

This makes me glad to live at the beach where the only "climbs" are man made bridges out to the island beaches (NC Topsail and Emerald Isle). On the other hand I do remember the story that Contador took one of his U-23 riders out to a local strava KOM segment to shut up everyone arguing over it.


----------

